# Missed Ab or Spontaneous Ab



## BlakeCarswell82 (Mar 12, 2014)

I do not understand the difference between spontaneous and missed abortion.  What does "Immature and edematous chorionic villi" mean?


----------



## tmerickson (Apr 11, 2014)

The icd 9 code book clearly defines the difference for you between missed and spontaneous.


----------



## sarahjanejones (Apr 12, 2014)

Missed AB is a sub-category of Spontaneous AB.  

Missed AB is characterized by intrauterine fetal death and retention of the products of conception.  

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## lmildner (May 14, 2014)

*Delivery of fetus prior to 20 wks*

Can anyone clarify the proper way to bill for a delivery of a fetus and placenta when the patient is prior to 20 weeks?  Our patients ultrasound confirmed that the fetus was deceased at 18 wks.  Dr induced labor and delivered the fetus and placenta.  Is it appropriate to bill for a deliver since the patient was under 20 wks gestation?


----------

